# Finally...Halloween 2009



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I finally found time to get some pics and videos posted from Halloween 2009. Here's a link to the album:
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=570

and here are the videos:
Rockingchair.flv video by Otaku1031 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid73.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/Otaku1031/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i231/Otaku1031/Rockingchair

Witches.flv video by Otaku1031 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid73.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/Otaku1031/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i231/Otaku1031/Witches

Coffin.flv video by Otaku1031 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid73.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/Otaku1031/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i231/Otaku1031/Coffin

All comments are welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Did you have to import the fall leaves?

The witches are my favorite - lovely ladies


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great props! I like the coffin opening & closing. Also a very cool reaper. Looks good


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, Roxy! I get the leaves from a friend who has a huge maple tree in her front yard. She's happy to bag them and bring them over in the fall. I think I have about 10 bags of them now.
I'll be re-working the witches this summer - the stirring witch will get head movement and will prompt the others to recite the spells (your amazing voice-over work).
The witches were the centerpiece for last year, we had people standing and watching them all evening. Parents would send the kids on to the next few houses while they hung out to hear them recite the spells.


----------



## wickedwitchwest (Jul 23, 2009)

I love the child in the rocking chair....great props.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Dang, it's February, thats like 4 months after Halloween. You move faster than I do 

Looks great, your display has really grown!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Great props! I love the witches!! Does the rocking child speak?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

howlin mad jack said:


> Great props! I love the witches!! Does the rocking child speak?


Thanks, jack!
Yes, she's singing to her doll as she rocks. The soundtrack is pretty quiet, but if you turn up the volume you can hear her. The kneeling witches also chant spells, but my digital camera only takes 15 sec clips, so I wasn't able to get the spells in the video.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome props, but the witch prop is my favorite. I'm sure you get plenty of people gathering around all the props. Very nice job!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

thats really cool! I really like the coffin with the corpse in it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The skellie in the rocking chair is nice an creepy. The witches look great, have you posted close ups of them?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Otaku said:


> Thanks, jack!
> Yes, she's singing to her doll as she rocks. The soundtrack is pretty quiet, but if you turn up the volume you can hear her. The kneeling witches also chant spells, but my digital camera only takes 15 sec clips, so I wasn't able to get the spells in the video.


I have heard the singing before, where did it come from?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great stuff!! Especially loved the rocking skeleton and the witches


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

heresjohnny said:


> I have heard the singing before, where did it come from?


That's the track of a little girl singing an echo-y "La la la la la la, la-la, la-la" that I first used in this video:

Miss Thrifty video by Otaku1031 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid73.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/Otaku1031/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i231/Otaku1031/MOV05991

I had to use a "beep" track to keep the servo from fluttering too much due to the echo effect.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work on the props, i like them all, very well done.I really like the witches also. I have one so far that stirs and am making a second right now to add to the display.For 2011 i will add my third and final witch.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

As always great!!!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome props, the "little girl" singing is so creepy!! and I love the witches, I have one that stirs, but she uses a rotissere motor, so it is a smaller movement, what motor did you use? I have sever al witches, I love witches! where did you get the chanting sound effects? thanks in advance!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone! Much appreciated! Last year was the first time that I didn't have a prop suffer a major failure the night before Halloween. Hopefully this will be the case again this year!
Bethene, I used a MG wiper motor running on 5VDC at the slow speed setting. The chanting track for the little girl is one I found at Dave's Free Halloween Sounds:

http://davesworld56.250free.com/DavesHalloweenSounds.html

The track is called "Girl La La La".


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

The little girl creeps me out. Good job.


----------

